# F150 3.5L Turbo



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Has anybody tried one of these 2011 F150's with the 3.5L turbo V6? A local ford dealer has a bunch of them with signs on them saying: "It will beat your buddie's V8". I have a hard time believing that it will haul a trailer up a hill the same as my 5.3L. I'm not interested in one, I'd just like to know if anybody's been behind the wheel of one yet.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

I haven't driven one , but was talking to a Ford dealership tech yesterday and he said so far its been everything Ford has claimed it to be. They haven't had any problems with it so far either.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

There is a video from a pick up truck web site that put the eco-boost up against the Dodge and GM v8's. It was an impressive video. That little motor ROCKS. I have an 07 f350 with the 6.0 psd and really like my truck. I tow a takeuchi tl130 or a kobelco sr35 mini excavater almost daily, the tl130 on the trailer weighs about 11,600 Lbs. I wonder if the F150 with the eco-boost could handle it?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Over the winters I do dealer trades for a Ford dealer and have driven both... to be honest its a quick motor. But the 5.0 V8's that I drove actually got better milage on the road!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

It may be able to do the job now. BUT, how long can it hang? After the 6.0 diesel. l I really don't trust Ford to have an engine live up to it's claims. A V6 do the job of a big V8? And have longevity? I would wait a see before I would buy one.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Suposedly, Ford has put this motor through some pretty serious torture tests. If u have time, do a search for "F150 ecoboost torture test". Its a pretty good read. As for the 6.0 psd, I love mine. Its been a great truck and engine 98,400 trouble free miles. But I am thinking about trying the ecoboost, if it can handle towing my equipment and doing some snow plowing as well.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Twoing 11,000+ lbs. with a half ton = very bad idea


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

RacingZR;1286980 said:


> Twoing 11,000+ lbs. with a half ton = very bad idea


It's rated for 11,300. as long as I don't exceed that what would be the problem? I wouldn't tow with the ecoboost as often as I do with my current truck. I was just thinking about trying something new.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I just do not trust Ford on a first year Vehicle! I have bought a few first year vehicles, They ended up visting the dealership way too often! Anymore, I wait a year or so till we buy one. My Wife and I are 100% Ford customers. She even works at a Ford Dealership, so we get first class treatment with warranty issue's.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow, I would never have thought a V6 would be rated at more than 10K lbs. That's impressive.........


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

I test drove one and it was wickedly fast. Tons of power. my current truck is 6.4l twin turbo diesel. The deal breaker was a 20k trade in value for a truck I paid 60k 
for 4 years ago!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You trade it in and they would get much more out of it. I would love to find that truck for 20k. My F-250 was cherry when my Wife got hired at the Dealership.The salesmen would see it,_ Oh we would gladly take that in on trade_. I bet you would, 10 years old with 64K on it.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I drove a pre-production truck with that motor through a program where Ford offered to bring one right to your house last winter. The fully loaded King Ranch 4x4 Supercrew they showed up with was no light weight truck. They let me beat the hell out of it for 30 minutes and I walked away totally impressed. In short, it's a _very_ impressive motor.

Oh BTW, you'll never plow with it because they'll void your warranty.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Too Stroked;1287237 said:


> I drove a pre-production truck with that motor through a program where Ford offered to bring one right to your house last winter. The fully loaded King Ranch 4x4 Supercrew they showed up with was no light weight truck. They let me beat the hell out of it for 30 minutes and I walked away totally impressed. In short, it's a _very_ impressive motor.
> 
> Oh BTW, you'll never plow with it because they'll void your warranty.


I'm not even considering buying one. I was just curious to see if anybody had been behind the wheel of one and if it was everything it was claimed to be. I cant believe they put it in a King Ranch supercrew!


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

The mileage isn't great, and the extra cost to run premium fuel (Ford recommended) and synthetic oil would not make me run out to get one. And you can not plow with any 2011 F150 due to the electric power steering on them.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

BlizzardBeater;1287242 said:


> I'm not even considering buying one. I was just curious to see if anybody had been behind the wheel of one and if it was everything it was claimed to be. I cant believe they put it in a King Ranch supercrew!


Not only did they, but it went like stink. I was utterly blown away. It's a very surprising motor.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

My buddy just got one, a fully loaded S/C FX4. Says it gets awesome fuel mileage and has a ton of power. I thought about buying one myself, waiting to hear more reviews before I do.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

My God, did anyone watch IRT and see the beating they put on it more or less jerking the dead tractor out of the parking spot. Poor half ton.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

BlizzardBeater;1286960 said:


> Has anybody tried one of these 2011 F150's with the 3.5L turbo V6? A local ford dealer has a bunch of them with signs on them saying: "It will beat your buddie's V8". I have a hard time believing that it will haul a trailer up a hill the same as my 5.3L. I'm not interested in one, I'd just like to know if anybody's been behind the wheel of one yet.


It will absolutely kill the 5.3 in every aspect. No offense, but the 5.3 isn't the best V8 for towing out there but regardless its a potent motor.



Bigfoot Brent;1286961 said:


> I haven't driven one , but was talking to a Ford dealership tech yesterday and he said so far its been everything Ford has claimed it to be. They haven't had any problems with it so far either.





excav8ter;1286962 said:


> There is a video from a pick up truck web site that put the eco-boost up against the Dodge and GM v8's. It was an impressive video. That little motor ROCKS. I have an 07 f350 with the 6.0 psd and really like my truck. I tow a takeuchi tl130 or a kobelco sr35 mini excavater almost daily, the tl130 on the trailer weighs about 11,600 Lbs. I wonder if the F150 with the eco-boost could handle it?





exmark1;1286963 said:


> Over the winters I do dealer trades for a Ford dealer and have driven both... to be honest its a quick motor. But the 5.0 V8's that I drove actually got better milage on the road!


I personally love the new 5.0. I've now taken home 3 of them for the weekend and consistantly am getting 19-20mpg hand calculated out of them - crew cab short bed 4x4's. Its probably going to be the next truck I purchase to use as a camper/family hauler and keep my 2500 for plowing.

As for the 6.0 debacle, that was a Navistar motor not a Ford motor. Look back in Ford's history of Forced Induction Motors and you'll realize they know how to boost motors - SVO 4cyl Mustang, Thunderbird SC, 03/04 Cobra, 05-12 Shelby, Ford GT, etc. Plus Ford usually overbuilds their boosted motors, so I'm thinking once the aftermarket catches up with the tuning of this motor, you'll easily see another 100HP from a tuner like the Diesels do.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I test drove two F150's today, a White Limited ( very sweet looking by the way ) with the new 6.2L, it was a rocket...flat out. However the sticker gas mileage wasen't that great, said 12/16. 

Then I drove the Eco-Boost, sticker mileage was 16/22, much different power, from a start very peppy, but still didn't feel as powerful as the 6.2 but I was most intregred by the sticker mileage. Also, the steering was un-believeable and I now realize why, electronic steering. However as mentioned above this will VOID the warranty if a plow is added ??

My question is this, the 2011 F150 that I really liked had a 7300 GVWR, is this enough to support a 8'2 V-Plow ? The mileage on my 250 6.8 is absolutely killing me and I fear I might have to make a change very soon.

Appreciate your input.....Thumbs Up


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Would a second battery and alternator possibly solve the problem?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

The Echo Boost engine is supposed to be one of the best engines ever built. Its a dual turbo charged gasser (who wuda thought,lol). Its got some umph! Bad thing is you cant even hang a center license plate on it due to the air induction routing so no plows what so ever I guess.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

As far as I know, there isnt a plow manufacturer even making a mount for 2011 F150's.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Well I contacted my partner who I plow with and was told that I can plow with one of his trucks, of coarse my pay is going to be greatly reduced. However I no longer have to carry insurance, he's responsible for all maintenance, etc.....guess will see how it goes.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

My guess is crash standards are keeping plows off the new half ton trucks. They can't fold and be small car friendly and strong enough for plowing it seems.


----------



## JD822 (Aug 4, 2011)

KSikkema;1287243 said:


> The mileage isn't great, and the extra cost to run premium fuel (Ford recommended) and synthetic oil would not make me run out to get one. And you can not plow with any 2011 F150 due to the electric power steering on them.


A guy I know just bought one. He asked the dealer about it and the dealer added heavier front springs to it. Said that is what Ford recommended to keep the warranty in tact. If the dealer lied about it, then he will know this winter since he just put a plow on it.



BlizzardBeater;1301229 said:


> As far as I know, there isnt a plow manufacturer even making a mount for 2011 F150's.


Actually, Sno-Way shows their 26 Series plow on a 2011/12 F150.

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/plow/s/12


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

JD822;1306435 said:


> Actually, Sno-Way shows their 26 Series plow on a 2011/12 F150.
> 
> http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/plow/s/12


That's a nice toy plow. I wouldn't plow my sidewalk with that thing.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Their web-site says it's a 3.5, and that it's rated at 365 HP, 420 TQ, and rated to tow 6100 lbs. Not sure what the front GAWR is, but I would guess that there aren't many plows that would fit this application and still fall anywhere close to government regulations. And by the way, to the person above who stated they wouldn't use a Snoway 26 on their sidewalk, I'm just curious, what are you using on that F150? I don't think there's anything wrong with a Snoway 26. Granted, it's not a 8611 or wideout, but it's certainly not a toy in my opinion. To each his own though I guess.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Harleyjeff;1306788 said:


> And by the way, to the person above who stated they wouldn't use a Snoway 26 on their sidewalk, I'm just curious, what are you using on that F150? I don't think there's anything wrong with a Snoway 26. Granted, it's not a 8611 or wideout, but it's certainly not a toy in my opinion. To each his own though I guess.


I drive an F-150. I'd never plow with one. I plow with an F-350 diesel.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I personally would like to see that Eco-Boost engine in the F-250/F-350 with the new diesel tranny, I believe the V-6 has the snort and it would be nice to have a bigger truck for plowing and still get good fuel mileage without having the diesel. I drive two Duramax's and love them for the power and fuel mileage but if Ford can get a 3/4 ton or 1 ton truck with a gasser getting 20mpg i believe they can kill the truck market. Having that smaller engine up front would make life a little easier on the suspension and steering when carrying a plow too. Its not like it lacks power, it has more torque than the 6.2 V-8. Like others have said, download a tuner on it and you might see 450hp and over 500 lbs of torque. I bet the Mustang guys will be all over this engine too.


----------



## JD822 (Aug 4, 2011)

KSikkema;1287243 said:


> The mileage isn't great, and the extra cost to run premium fuel (Ford recommended) and synthetic oil would not make me run out to get one. And you can not plow with any 2011 F150 due to the electric power steering on them.


Actually, according to ford's website, it runs on 87 unleaded. States it int he specs under drivetrain. No premium juice needed. Thumbs Up 
http://www.ford.com/trucks/f150/specifications/engine/



Too Stroked;1306783 said:


> That's a nice toy plow. I wouldn't plow my sidewalk with that thing.


To me, a toy plow is one of those Bearcats or whatever the hell they are. I know people have plowed with Sno-Ways and F150's and have no issues. Good plows for a half ton. Light weight but strong. And not everyone can afford a 350 diesel.



Harleyjeff;1306788 said:


> Their web-site says it's a 3.5, and that it's rated at 365 HP, 420 TQ, and rated to tow 6100 lbs. Not sure what the front GAWR is, but I would guess that there aren't many plows that would fit this application and still fall anywhere close to government regulations. And by the way, to the person above who stated they wouldn't use a Snoway 26 on their sidewalk, I'm just curious, what are you using on that F150? I don't think there's anything wrong with a Snoway 26. Granted, it's not a 8611 or wideout, but it's certainly not a toy in my opinion. To each his own though I guess.


 Thumbs Up


----------



## brwntom (Oct 25, 2011)

Stik208;1301069 said:


> Would a second battery and alternator possibly solve the problem?


I talked to my snoway dealer today. they said that snoway draws the least amount of power of any plow manufactures. They are the only plow that can be used on the f150 with electronic steering. They said snoway pushed this as a selling point.


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

Just wait until they put the Ecoboost in the F-250s. I think their working on it right now. A V6 in a superduty haha. But it has more torque than my V10 does so i dont see why it shouldnt be able to tow 12,000 lbs.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I just bought a 2011 f-250 with the 6.2 thing screws I cant imagine it in an f-150 lol


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Gr8WhiteNorth;1287211 said:


> I test drove one and it was wickedly fast. Tons of power. my current truck is 6.4l twin turbo diesel. The deal breaker was a 20k trade in value for a truck I paid 60k
> for 4 years ago!


New cars/trucks drop about 60% value in the first 4 years of ownership according to studies, so $15k to $20k would be about right after 4 years for a $60k truck new. I wont buy new just for that reason alone, ITS A BAD DEAL!!payup


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

personally i wouldn't buy one. if im gonna buy a truck with a turbo on it, its gonna be a diesel. ill stick with my 7.3 powerstroke.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

excav8ter;1286962 said:


> There is a video from a pick up truck web site that put the eco-boost up against the Dodge and GM v8's. It was an impressive video. That little motor ROCKS. I have an 07 f350 with the 6.0 psd and really like my truck. I tow a takeuchi tl130 or a kobelco sr35 mini excavater almost daily, the tl130 on the trailer weighs about 11,600 Lbs. I wonder if the F150 with the eco-boost could handle it?


Theres plenty of youtube videos of the ecoboost f150s bone stock beating up on the 5.7L hemi, 6.0L GM v8 and its similar to the 6.2L 400+hp ford gas v8 in the f150... any smaller v8 engine trucks it will make light work of. seen one the other day get on it hard and it wouldnt even be close against our 03 f150 with the 5.4L lol.


----------

